# Obscene nakid belly pic.......



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Well, I have used skill saws, table saws, chop saws, jig saws for the past 50 years, and never had a problem......still have 8 fingers and 2 thumbs.

I have had table saws kick back, but not like the other day. I was cutting a 1 X 6 oak board and it kick back a little cut off corner like a mule. No, of course I didn't have the guard on it. Anyways, it hit me in the stomach like an '06 shell, knocked the breath out of me, and had to sit down for four or five minutes.

I couldn't believe how hard it hit me!! Be careful!

Later
R3F


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Dang! I had a piece of oak launch out my planer and go about 25 yards. Luckily I stand off to the side of it and it only wacked my thumb. I probably would have had the same nasty bruise you have if I stood in front of it.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Glad you're ok! I tried to split an index finger on my right hand into a 6th finger back in 2004. Sad thing is "Captain Safety" here was doing something he knew better than try to do with a table saw. I had blood splatter on my Wood Carving Club hat when I went into the local emergency room. Doh! I'm not allowed to operate power tools without Adult supervision anymore. Even the neighbors will snitch on me.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Is your name Adam?


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I can't use radial arm saws. I'm kick-back shy.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

YouLucky Kickbacks can be deadly/life threatning..Glad you well enough to show belly...Always be prepared for KickBacks..


----------

